# took up smokin fatties!!!!!



## hotpit (Aug 4, 2012)

here are some pics of my first fatty!!!!!!!!!

Wife and daughter outta town, so good time to try one, loaded with sauted jal peppers, onion and mushrooms.........not my best but now i know that they need seasoning and maybe susage rather than ultra lean ground beeef,

still very good bachelor meal (for the weekend)













first fatty.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 4, 2012


















IMG01289-20120803-2028.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 4, 2012


















fattygrill.jpg



__ hotpit
__ Aug 4, 2012


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 4, 2012)

looks good.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on a good looking smoke


----------



## zahlgren (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice Job!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks pretty darn good!


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't give up smoking those fatties!! Looks good.

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## big game cook (Sep 14, 2012)

mushrooms jalapenos and cheese. i wouldn't toss it out of bed. sounds like we got something in common. love spicy.


----------

